# Von einer jar.Datei den Quellcode.



## Singarasa (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo lieber Java-Freunde,

Ich würde gerne mal wissen ob es möglich ist, von einer jar.Datei den Quellcode sich anzuschauen.
Ich hoffe, Ihr versteht meine Frage. Also, ich habe z.B. eine jar.Datei, die ich dann öffnen kann und somit das Programm starte. Ist es nun aber auch möglich mir den Quellcode dieser jar.Datei mir anzuschauen? Oder mit einem Programm
(Eclipse..oder so) die jar datei zu öffnen und sich den Code anzuschauen oder sogar zu verändern-

Ich hoffe Ihr könntg mir weiterhelfen!!!
Vielen Dank im Voraus!!

mfg

Singarasa


----------



## Der Müde Joe (16. Mai 2007)

jar ist ne ZIP datei....also enpacken und die .java Files anschauen
sonst decompiler über die .class files (unter umständen illegal)


----------

